# Mobile Rig Divers



## Rsmith (Aug 7, 2008)

This is the way we roll in Alabama and Snapper season hasn't even started. Roll Tide boys!


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Thats an awsome day!


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

quite a few flatties. nice work


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice haul guys!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Man what a stringer full of fish...Jeremy when we going?


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

sweet!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> Man what a stringer full of fish...Jeremy when we going?


 Idk, next weekend:whistling:
My boat is still getting fixed......


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

MillerTime said:


> Man what a stringer full of fish...Jeremy when we going?


 
i'm in.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Alright Danial, we'll let you know if it works out.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Very nice...looks like the flounder are haning from the rafters of the Super Dome. You know, I was at that game...Had a great time up until kick-off. Geaux Tigers!!!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Troy I was just looking for some newspaper to start up the smoker and smoke some AJ and look what I found, maybe I should frame it instead.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Here is another good one.


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Roll tide roll


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Too funny...I'm looking for revenge this year. My slogan will be "Saban is the devil, 2012!!!"


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> Troy I was just looking for some newspaper to start up the smoker and smoke some AJ and look what I found, maybe I should frame it instead.


Nope...that paper is perfect for burning!!!


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm pretty sure its a felony to burn Alabama memorabilia!!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Cajun Spearit said:


> Too funny...I'm looking for revenge this year. My slogan will be "Saban is the devil, 2012!!!"


SABAN the devil??? Nah prolly better call him real estate superstar!!!!

After all he does own 2 SWAMPS and the PLAINS!!! LoL!!!


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

marmidor said:


> SABAN the devil??? Nah prolly better call him real estate superstar!!!!
> 
> After all he does own 2 SWAMPS and the PLAINS!!! LoL!!!


I don't know...Loopy Les has a winning record against Saban...And Les has 
accomplished things at LSU that Saban couldn't. Now if the Tigers could do these things with a fruit loop coach, what does that say about your precious Saban? I guess his real estate specialty is “short” sales.


----------

